# Want to move to spain



## Dannnyyyc (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi everyone, names danny 23 and living in london. I want to move to spain, malaga area. 
Im currently a qualified mechanic. What's the situation with renting in Spain ie: proof of earnings and stuff like that? I don't have a job when I go there


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dannnyyyc said:


> Hi everyone, names danny 23 and living in london. I want to move to spain, malaga area.
> Im currently a qualified mechanic. What's the situation with renting in Spain ie: proof of earnings and stuff like that? I don't have a job when I go there


I don't know Danny, but I think you're possibly not asking the right questions here. If you need to work to finance yourself you should be thinking about job prospects, the economic situation in Spain, the local situation and what kind of life you can expect now and in the future in Spain.
Being a qualified mechanic is a great job to have under your belt, but I'm not sure how much it will help you in southern Spain in 2015. And if you say that you'll turn your hand to anything you're opening yourself up to a world of underpaid and under the table jobs that don't give you social security.
My advice would be to come over on a series of short breaks (a week or so) and to scout out the garages and leave your CV and/ or chat to the people and see what's going. Also use the time to look at flats (there are plenty of se aquila signs up on balconies and fences), go to the supermarket and look at prices etc. Travel on public transport at rush hour to see what it's like etc, etc. I mean see what it's like to live here and not go with the idea of it being a holiday.
As for the original question it depends. Some people, especially when renting to young people will want proof of esrnings, most will ask for a months deposit and some will want two...


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know Danny, but I think you're possibly not asking the right questions here. If you need to work to finance yourself you should be thinking about job prospects, the economic situation in Spain, the local situation and what kind of life you can expect now and in the future in Spain.
> Being a qualified mechanic is a great job to have under your belt, but I'm not sure how much it will help you in southern Spain in 2015. And if you say that you'll turn your hand to anything you're opening yourself up to a world of underpaid and under the table jobs that don't give you social security.
> My advice would be to come over on a series of short breaks (a week or so) and to scout out the garages and leave your CV and/ or chat to the people and see what's going. Also use the time to look at flats (there are plenty of se aquila signs up on balconies and fences), go to the supermarket and look at prices etc. Travel on public transport at rush hour to see what it's like etc, etc. I mean see what it's like to live here and not go with the idea of it being a holiday.
> As for the original question it depends. Some people, especially when renting to young people will want proof of esrnings, most will ask for a months deposit and some will
> ...




Good advice , its not easy to find work here at the moment


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You will need a contracted job, not "cash in hand" so that you pay into the system to become a resident and access Spanish healthcare.

Jobs arent easy in Spain at the moment, so as Pesky Wesky says, you should do a few fact finding trips, to see prices, rentals, wages etc and try to get a job secured before you move there

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I live in Southern Spain. There are few jobs going for qualified mechanics and those tht are go to Spaniards.
Unemployment in Southern Spain is running at over 30%.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Listen to these people, Danny. Stay in London.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

At least get a contracted job before you burn your uk bridges 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Dannnyyyc (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you so much for the advice people appreciate it. Yeah planning on going for 10 days and checking out job opportunities.


----------



## Dannnyyyc (Jan 31, 2015)

I understand the unemployment rate is bad right now and wages aren't as high as london but rent is much cheaper. So I think il need a job lined up before I can rent a place there?. I have some savings but only around 9k


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dannnyyyc said:


> I understand the unemployment rate is bad right now and wages aren't as high as london but rent is much cheaper. So I think il need a job lined up before I can rent a place there?. I have some savings but only around 9k


The problem isn't surviving until you find a job.

The problem is will you ever find a job?

Look at the stats (of which there are many on the forum) about unemployment in the south of Spain for your age group as a person who (I'm guessing) doesn't speak Spanish.
I'm not saying don't come, but I am saying come with your eyes open to what you will find, so yes, use your previous trips to find a job to come to.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Around Velez-Malaga there is an industrial estate with a large number of car workshops (talleres) and many of them are owned and run by British folk. That would be the kind of place you should visit, walk around and see if anything is on offer or might become available. I know that they are all usually very busy so good luck!!


----------



## Dannnyyyc (Jan 31, 2015)

Moving to Spain in May, I haven't got an apartment but seen online a few in the Los boliches/fuengirola area. I'm a car mechanic and can do building work but will do anything to get by. I know basic spanish only. Is there many jobs out there for an English boy. I have to be closer to my girlfriend. Any help on best place to look for work or any ideas would be greatly appreciated
Thank you 
Danny


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dannnyyyc said:


> Moving to Spain in May, I haven't got an apartment but seen online a few in the Los boliches/fuengirola area. I'm a car mechanic and can do building work but will do anything to get by. I know basic spanish only. Is there many jobs out there for an English boy. I have to be closer to my girlfriend. Any help on best place to look for work or any ideas would be greatly appreciated
> Thank you
> Danny


There arent many jobs for anyone - English or even Spanish. There is very high unemployment in Spain. If you are lucky enough to get work, you'll need an employment contract so that you pay into the sydtem to prove you earn enough and to have healthcare cover

Jo xxx


----------



## Dannnyyyc (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Jo, do I have 90 days till I have to register for residency? Isit Easy to rent an apartment and getting a bank account is that pretty simple?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Dannnyyyc said:


> Thanks Jo, do I have 90 days till I have to register for residency? Isit Easy to rent an apartment and getting a bank account is that pretty simple?


The employment situation hasn't changed since the last time you asked. To register you have to prove you have health care, a contracted job and an income of at least €600 a month, paid into a Spanish bank.. Some regions require an additional €6000 in the bank.

Most of the very many unemployed in the Fuengirola area are construction workers.


----------



## Dannnyyyc (Jan 31, 2015)

Sounds tough out there, something I have to do as my girlfriend is there and I can't do this long relationship anymore. Il take any job going. Thanks for the info guys


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Danny.
Checkout the Brit garages in Fuengirola as they may have something & you will find out where they are in the adds section of the local rags down there.


----------



## Dannnyyyc (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks buddy I'll check it out. Hoping it goes well, just have to see for myself, I just want to live close to my girlfriend I hate the byes when I leave there. Any job to tie me over until I learn the lingo and get some contacts and word of mouth


----------

